
Show HN: Beatboxing for Kids – Teach Your Child to Beatbox Using Everyday Words - jawns
https://beatboxingforkids.fun/
======
Kaibeezy
Looked like fun. Asked both kids (8,14). “Daaaaad! Nooo!” “I’m not doing
that.”

Then they went back to reading paper books, rigging wooden ship models,
building forts in the woods, etc. JK. Right back to Fortnite and Instagram.

~~~
jawns
The trick is to make them think they've discovered it on their own. Learning
how to beatbox is sort of like learning how to dance -- it's going to be
awkward at first, and kids can feel self-conscious about doing those things in
front of their parents. But if they just happen to find a tutorial lying
around and can maybe practice in their bedrooms without any parents watching
... they just might connect with it.

------
joezydeco
Looking at the site on a small-screen iPhone 5S, your SVG gets messed up at
lower resolutions. I thought it was my eyes at first until I zoomed up:

[https://imgur.com/a/j3Eqgwm](https://imgur.com/a/j3Eqgwm)

Also, the audio examples do not work on this phone.

~~~
n3k5
Desktop Safari doesn't play them either. I guess it's because Apple still
doesn't like Vorbis?

For iOS users who have a compatible player installed (I think VLC should do
the trick), here's the direct links, in order of appearance:

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/boots_n_cats_words.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/boots_n_cats_words.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/boots_n_cats_beatbox.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/boots_n_cats_beatbox.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/dog_dog_keys_words.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/dog_dog_keys_words.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/dog_dog_keys_beatbox.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/dog_dog_keys_beatbox.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/bud_d_daughter_words.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/bud_d_daughter_words.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/bud_d_daughter_beatbox.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/bud_d_daughter_beatbox.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/goose_kid_d_words.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/goose_kid_d_words.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/goose_kid_d_beatbox.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/goose_kid_d_beatbox.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/buff_double_puff_words.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/buff_double_puff_words.ogg)

[https://beatboxingforkids.fun/buff_double_puff_beatbox.ogg](https://beatboxingforkids.fun/buff_double_puff_beatbox.ogg)

------
mettamage
Once I was capable of doing an inward snare, softly beatboxing to myself
became my version of Spotify. Music is so much better when I do it myself,
same goes for cooking. I know I’m biased ;-)

~~~
kortex
Inward snare inhale is where the real fun begins. Though, I find over many
loops I end up with TOO much air, so I have been working on the outward-
inward-snare, which is an exhale snare that sounds like the inhale snare.

~~~
mettamage
Do you have video of that?

~~~
kortex
Not of myself, but here's an example of the inward K snare (the most common,
there are other inward hits such as a snare roll)
[https://youtu.be/DRk5QkDit2c](https://youtu.be/DRk5QkDit2c)

It's just a matter of practice to make a K sound the same inward as outward.
Then you can manage your air seamlessly, like circular breathing.

------
Thorrez
One problem is that from reading the words there's no way to know what rhythm
is intended, in fact the words are often written in a misleading way. So I
start beatboxing the way I think the rhythm is, then I listen to the audio and
it's very different.

For example:

    
    
        Bud   D   Daughter
        Kiss   D   Daughter
        Bad   Double   T
        Kiss   D   Daughter
    

Considering each line to be one measure, I thought bad would start at the
beginning of the measure. But in the recording it starts partway into the
measure. Demonstration:
[https://i.imgur.com/10lFVDm.png](https://i.imgur.com/10lFVDm.png)

    
    
        Goose   Kid   D
        Bubble   D   Cat   Cat
    

This example is even more confusing. I thought both lines would be 4 beats.
But the recording has the first line as 3 beats and the second line as 5
beats. Demonstration:
[https://i.imgur.com/YWzHDED.png](https://i.imgur.com/YWzHDED.png)

------
bitwize
If you say "Hey Siri, beatbox for me", it will respond: "Here's one I've been
working on. Boots and cats and boots and cats and..." Today I refer to a
common four-on-the-floor dance beat as "the standard boots-n-cats beat".

------
dnjdrbdhdbs
My 2 year old loves beatboxing. And cats. He will love boots and cats.

------
j_m_b
I like it, simple and fun! Going to try this with my niece tonight.

------
kortex
Or, the pg-13 version:

Bum bum tits ticklenipple bum tits

